# Unsolicited DirecTV Phone Calls



## divedude (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is one more reason DirecTV sucks.

Every night this week, I have received a call from a 800 number with Unknown Name on my CallerID. They left no message, so I called the number to find it was DirecTV. Once I got a CS on, I asked why they were calling and not leaving a message. I was told it was to make me some sort of offer to trade for a non-TiVo unit. First I own my units so a trade is out, and second I like TiVo.

I asked to be placed on their Do Not Call List, so they wouldn't keep calling and not leaving messages. It took 15 minutes of her messing around and asking questions before she finally put me on the list. Even though she had my account information, she still insisted in reverifying the same information she asked when we first started talking. At one point I told her if she didn't get on with it I was going to hang up and call Dish. Now here is my favorite, after saying several times I do not want to be called by DirecTV, she asked if I wanted to be called about my request not to be called.


----------



## longhorn1 (May 6, 2006)

The reason for the call is not a trade offer. It is to remind you that your HR10-250 needs to call in to get the DST upgrade. I too got the calls this week and finally answered the other day. Once I answered, the calls stopped.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

I got one last night. I'm sure DTV considers this a service, and hopes it will stem a spike in calls next Sunday. I don't have a problem with it. I would have a problem if they were trying to pry away my Tivo (oh yeah...they are, aren't they).


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

I've received 3 calls since yesterday, and each time I answer there's absolutely no one on the other end!

I don't mind the call, but that's starting to piss me off!


----------



## kenboy (Sep 24, 2006)

This is driving me nuts, and I'd like to know:

If you got the 800# call about the Daylight Saving Time update, did you see DIRECT TV along with the 800 number, or did you just see the 800 number along with no name, or "unknown "or some such?

If you'd also be willing to tell me your telephone service provider, or at the very least, whether you're using a traditional phone company or an internet-based setup like Vonage. 

I'm asking because my understanding of Caller ID is that it's not possible to get a caller ID NAME to display if you're sending out a toll-free number on your calls -- my company has wanted to do this for years, and everyone has said it's impossible. But when I got my call last night, on Vonage, I saw both an 800 number AND the words DIRECT TV. 

VERY curious if this happened for anyone not using Vonage.


----------



## GhostDog69 (Aug 16, 2004)

For this call, my caller id showed:
Unknown Name
800-730-4645

(edit: for Kenboy, standard SBC phone line)


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

You're really better off just disconnecting your phone line altogether. Seriously, don't we endure enough marketing from all the credit card offers in the mailbox, grocery store membership id cards, billboards, endless tv commercials, spam, pop-up ads, spyware, those animated commercials at the bottom of the TV show you're watchinig right now, Brand Labels on every appliance and article of clothing you own, and all over your car (the manufacturer and the dealership!), on the gas-pump screens now, every web site (look at the top of this page!), the previews on the DVDs you purchased! (Especially those "don't steal movies" ads with the incessantly annoying music - I just bought the phracking thing why must I watch this?!!), and even the logo of the channel you're watching in the corner of the screen!!!!!!!!!! Jesus F. Christ we live in a SPAM NATION!

-h


----------



## biker (Jan 8, 2001)

GhostDog69 said:


> For this call, my caller id showed:
> Unknown Name
> 800-730-4645
> 
> (edit: for Kenboy, standard SBC phone line)


Same here.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

Well, I got the call on my Sprint cell, and it did show Directv and the number.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

boy wait until he sees the uninvited spam on his tv screen this morning notifiying people of the update


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

newsposter said:


> boy wait until he sees the uninvited spam on his tv screen this morning notifiying people of the update


No worries, I am an ex-DirecTV customer / ex-HR10-250 user.
I am now on Fios.
They haven't used the message feature of the DVR once since I've been with them. The DVRs also don't require a phone line, so I finally disconnected mine.

-h


----------



## jpeckinp (Apr 9, 2006)

divedude said:


> Here is one more reason DirecTV sucks.
> 
> I asked to be placed on their Do Not Call List, so they wouldn't keep calling and not leaving messages.


You do know that even though you asked to be put on there DNC list that they can still call you all they want and the only thing that can be done is you canceling your service. Since you are doing business with them they are OK to call you and are not subject to the federal DNC or state DNC list. I believe they can keep calling for up to 18 months after you cancel also.


----------



## PowerstrokeHD (Jul 26, 2006)

I also have been receiving the calls from the 800# this past week, and no one was leaving a message. I received the call from the same number this morning and a recorded message was left. It was about the software updates available to the various Tivos for the DST change and how to get them.

There was also a message in all my Tivo's mailboxes yesterday, and a pop up message this morning.


----------



## divedude (Oct 2, 2006)

Just got another call from DirecTV after my request to be put on the DO NOT CALL list yesterday. I picked up, but no one said anything, just a hangup. So I called the 800 number back and talked to another CS at DirecTV. She said I was on the list not to call and did not know why I was called. She put more comments into the system. So now I guess I will get twice as many calls


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

For me, the name shows as "TOLL FREE CALL", which I've seen elsewhere. Their system did leave a message on my answering machine, though.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

regardless, since you have a current relationship with them, they can call you DNC or not.


----------



## 23goober23 (Jan 19, 2005)

also, even when companies do put you on their DNC list, it can take up to 90 days for that to go into effect


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

You can be upset that the person you spoke with didn't know what she was talking about, but the calls appear to be pretty useful for most folks.

I received 2 calls this week. The first time was yesterday, and when I answered, the call was disconnected, so I called back and they said it was to advise me of the recent rate increase. Then I received another call today which was informing me I needed to connect my Tivos to a phone line so it can updated to 6.2a. 
It seems like when you call them up, some of the CSRs have no idea, so they just make something up (as appears to be my situation as well as the OP). Having now known the real reason for the calls, I do not mind receiving these phone calls. I would have had no idea that the DST change would be impacting my tivos if I wasn't a regular reader of this forum.


----------



## divedude (Oct 2, 2006)

tivoboy said:


> regardless, since you have a current relationship with them, they can call you DNC or not.


You are right as far as the National Do Not Call List goes.

However, my request was directly to DirecTV not to be called. The Do Not Call request to DirecTV or any other company is maintained by the specific company as a service to honor the wishes of their customers that do not want to be called. They admitted they made a mistake today and would make sure that I did not receive any more phone calls such as I have been getting (call and hang up). Now if DirecTV doesn't want to honor my request, I can put my $121 a month elsewhere.


----------



## divedude (Oct 2, 2006)

HellFish said:


> You can be upset that the person you spoke with didn't know what she was talking about, but the calls appear to be pretty useful for most folks.
> 
> I received 2 calls this week. The first time was yesterday, and when I answered, the call was disconnected, so I called back and they said it was to advise me of the recent rate increase. Then I received another call today which was informing me I needed to connect my Tivos to a phone line so it can updated to 6.2a.
> It seems like when you call them up, some of the CSRs have no idea, so they just make something up (as appears to be my situation as well as the OP). Having now known the real reason for the calls, I do not mind receiving these phone calls. I would have had no idea that the DST change would be impacting my tivos if I wasn't a regular reader of this forum.


Ya'll can blast me all you want, but when anyone calls 4 times in 4 days and hangs up either without leaving a message or when I pick up, that is called harassing phone calls. Maybe you are OK with it, but I am not. I think the message sent to my TiVo was more than enough to keep me informed about the DST issue.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

I got a phone call about this which annoyed me to no end. I am supposed to be on their "do not call" list as well. About a year ago I ordered a UFC PPV when we had friends over and ever since that time I got a phone call advertising each UFC as it comes up. They put me on DNC months ago but I still got this one.


----------



## Beckzilla (Jan 27, 2005)

harley3k said:


> You're really better off just disconnecting your phone line altogether. Seriously, don't we endure enough marketing from all the credit card offers in the mailbox, grocery store membership id cards, billboards, endless tv commercials, spam, pop-up ads, spyware, those animated commercials at the bottom of the TV show you're watchinig right now, Brand Labels on every appliance and article of clothing you own, and all over your car (the manufacturer and the dealership!), on the gas-pump screens now, every web site (look at the top of this page!), the previews on the DVDs you purchased! (Especially those "don't steal movies" ads with the incessantly annoying music - I just bought the phracking thing why must I watch this?!!), and even the logo of the channel you're watching in the corner of the screen!!!!!!!!!! Jesus F. Christ we live in a SPAM NATION!
> 
> -h


 I agree 110% with the part about the animated commercials during regular programming. This is total and unequivical Horse crap! What is next...24 hours of commercials with no programming! This irritates me to no end. We should never have to watch commercials during regular programming.


----------



## Hash (Apr 7, 2006)

Matt L said:


> Well, I got the call on my Sprint cell, and it did show Directv and the number.


That would be b/c you have an entry in your cell phone's contact list with that number listed as "Directv".



kenboy said:


> I'm asking because my understanding of Caller ID is that it's not possible to get a caller ID NAME to display if you're sending out a toll-free number on your calls -- my company has wanted to do this for years, and everyone has said it's impossible. But when I got my call last night, on Vonage, I saw both an 800 number AND the words DIRECT TV.


With South Central Bell you can only get an 800 number listed as the "from" number if your service is provided via a channalized digital line (usually T1). However, under that scenario, you CAN have you company name provided as well.

Hash


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Hash said:


> That would be b/c you have an entry in your cell phone's contact list with that number listed as "Directv".


Not necessarily. DirecTV doesn't call out using the regular customer service number. I've had several different 8xx numbers on my caller ID at various times that all turned out to be DirecTV.

(Think of it like a pbx system: when I call my house from my phone at work, the caller ID shows various numbers within my offices building's exchange - it never shows my actual number.)


----------



## Hash (Apr 7, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Not necessarily. DirecTV doesn't call out using the regular customer service number. I've had several different 8xx numbers on my caller ID at various times that all turned out to be DirecTV.


It's a CELL PHONE. Unless it has been rolled out in the last month, NO Cellular carrier supports Name delivery with CND.

You know - it could be possible - I can't keep up with everything. But, I think I would have heard about it.

Hash


----------



## Ein (Jul 7, 2004)

I also received a call about DST. But, they actually left an automated message (about DST) in my voice mail.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm really hoping the VOIP revolution will give us more control over caller identities. On my cell phone for example I can set the ringer for all "unknown" callers to be silent, and I do just that. With Vonage I could do all sorts of things with my service right from their website - such as forwarding to any number, setting the number of rings before forwarding, etc.

I would love some functionality that makes any "unknown" (ie. blocked) or Toll Free number "800, 877", etc. go right to VOICEMAIL.

I mean who is calling from a toll-free number if they're not trying to sell you something? If there's an important notice from my Bank, my TV Provider, or any other vendor they can mail it to my house. I don't need to be called by some minimum wage idiot, 4 times a day, so the idiot can read a friggin' script to me, and won't ever leave a voicemail message.

-h


----------

